# Phragmipedium hartwegii forma baderi



## ORG (Mar 31, 2011)

Here a very nice compact growing forma of the genus _*Phragmipedium*_
The plant is so smnall like Phrag. pearcei but really different,

*Phragmipedium hartwegii forma baderi*



























Typical the staminode without hairs











Sometimes this form is in trade as *Phragmipedium longifolium forma *_gracile_.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Shiva (Mar 31, 2011)

Very pretty, and it likes smoking too! oke:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice Olaf. No hairy staminode I see.


----------



## Hera (Mar 31, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 31, 2011)

Wonderful plant! The pink is great!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2011)

Love those petals!


----------



## valenzino (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Olaf,It will be very interesting to know the history of the plant...stable colonies in the wild or only a "lucky find" like Ph tetzlaffianum or Ph.christiansenianum?


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 1, 2011)

I love it! And it is kind of compact too!!!


----------



## Dido (Apr 1, 2011)

Great color and nice shape one for the wishlist


----------



## Bolero (Apr 1, 2011)

Stunning! I have not seen this before.


----------



## ORG (Apr 1, 2011)

Dear Valenzino,
the typical _Phragmipedium hartwegii_ was described in 1852. It has leaves like _Phrag. longifolium_, but a staminode without hairs and came from Ecuador.
1994 plants emerged in trade and at a exhibition labeled as _Phrag_._ hirtzii_, which are similar in all flowerdetails to _Phrag. hartwegii_. Only the leaves are similar to _Phrag. caricinum_ and the flowers are significant smaller. The plants were described as _Phrag. hartwegii_ var. _baderi _by Jürgen RÖTH and me (Olaf GRUSS) and later reduced to a form of _Phrag_. _hartwegii_.
The owner of the first plant, which we had found at a exhibition 1994 - 11 - 12 in Ingolstadt and get a Broncemedal.
Later we found in different collections the same plants with different names, as _Phrag. hirtzii, Phrag. longifolium gracile_ or also as _Phrag_. _ecuadorense_.
But it is nothing more then the dwarf-form of the rare _*Phrag. hartwegii*_.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2011)

ORG said:


> Sometimes this form is in trade as *Phragmipedium longifolium forma *_gracile_.



I didn't know they were the same! 
Thanx Olaf, these are the *best* photos I've seen of this species!


----------



## toddybear (Apr 1, 2011)

New to me...wonderful!


----------



## valenzino (Apr 1, 2011)

Dear Olaf,
thanks for the very interesting informations.I was interested cause I want to breed this species and I wanted to be shure,that the ones around will not be originated all from the same clone.(dont want to do selfing...).
And about var hinksianum and his dwarf variety?Are different or maybe the hinksianum f.ma minutum is in reality harwegii...?


----------



## ORG (Apr 1, 2011)

Dear Valenzino,
there is only an oficially described Phrag. longifolium var. roezlii forma minutum. This is really different from hartwegii.

Normally hinksianum is seen only as a synonym of longifolium and I have never hear about a forma minutum of. Perhaps you have informations about.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 3, 2011)

Very nice flowers and photos, not often seen specie and interesting!


----------



## koshki (Apr 5, 2011)

I find this one very interesting! Nice blooming!


----------

